# Diggin' up my place!



## graham-xrf (Jun 3, 2021)

It's under way!
I live in a National Park / Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty & Special Scientific Interest. There are restrictions on what I can get away with, but I made it as big as I could while staying within the rules. It still ends up as a modest shop/man cave/hideout. Nothing like some of the palatial facilities I see on this site, but it will provide the space to finally unpack my mill, and welder and other stuff I have been sitting on.

The size is 6m x 3.65m, which is 19.7ft x 12ft. I am going to have to manage things inside pretty tidy to make this work.
It cannot be "a shed". It has to be in keeping with the rest of the buildings, so it gets to be rendered block with tiled roof. Fully insulated, with loft storage space, and a surround of patio stone. The near left corner shows the roof water soakaway pipe, and the arriving duct with the 25mm water supply, power and network cables.

With foundations in, the blue membrane is all set up for the concrete pour tomorrow!

Getting some of this together has reminded me where I had some neglected muscles, and I now fit back into my 38" blue denims


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 3, 2021)

Great looking place you have there graham .


----------



## thomas s (Jun 3, 2021)

Beautiful location, that's going to be a great shop.


----------



## NC Rick (Jun 3, 2021)

graham-xrf said:


> It's under way!
> I live in a National Park / Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty & Special Scientific Interest. There are restrictions on what I can get away with, but I made it as big as I could while staying within the rules. It still ends up as a modest shop/man cave/hideout. Nothing like some of the palatial facilities I see on this site, but it will provide the space to finally unpack my mill, and welder and other stuff I have been sitting on.
> 
> The size is 6m x 3.65m, which is 19.7ft x 12ft. I am going to have to manage things inside pretty tidy to make this work.
> ...


You will have that beautiful space to look out into!  I worked in the North Western London outlying areas, stayed near Slough sometimes.  Drove down to Portsmouth a couple times to get my nautical an historical ya-ya‘s.  I love that part of the world.  I have‘t been since this new millennium has gotten rolling.  I hope I am able to be back there in this lifetime.

quality trumps quantity most often.


----------



## graham-xrf (Jun 3, 2021)

NC Rick said:


> You will have that beautiful space to look out into!  I worked in the North Western London outlying areas, stayed near Slough sometimes.  Drove down to Portsmouth a couple times to get my nautical an historical ya-ya‘s.  I love that part of the world.  I have‘t been since this new millennium has gotten rolling.  I hope I am able to be back there in this lifetime.
> 
> quality trumps quantity most often.


It's turning out not quite as I first thought. The plan now is to have the double door entrance on the left side, away from the weather. There are to be high level horizontal windows along the top of the far side to let in the South side light. Then a 3-panel view window on the right (West). I aim to put an assembly bench right there.

This whole gig has consequences back at the main house. Quite aside from stuff like the outhouse water and power services, it means the promised constructions for the lady of the house (utility room, new kitchen, etc.) have to be undertaken, as no longer being hung up by various machines, crated or otherwise. It's not quite like an eviction of all things machine-like, though it might begin to look like that. I have been well and truly diverted from playing with fun stuff, and getting madly into woodwork and finishing. My 210mm sliding mitre-saw with a blade that is made to easily slice through 3" x 3" x 1/4" angle steel has been almost exclusively working on framing oak doors and architraves.

It's true! There are times when I don't really know what I am doing, nor where I am going with stuff. I don't remember hardly anything of 2020. It just slipped by into oblivion. I have not had a cold, nor flu since sometime in 2019. Now twice vaccinated with Pfizer's best, I suppose I am beginning to feel a bit alive again


----------

